# A purring surprise



## Antigone (Jan 13, 2013)

Sunday night I was parking my car when I saw them cuddling on the mat outside the front door of my apartment block.
I fed them and they ate like crazy. And of course I couldn't sleep, so I went down for regular checks in the night...Next thing in the morning, I dewormed them and took them in They love to be petted , they start purring every time I open the door and of course they keep asking for more food.

























Paschalis didn't let me sleep all night,he kept scratching the door. I think he means well, he doesn't seem aggressive, just curious :catsm , so he spends all day long on the balcony watching them play and sleep:

















I hate it I have to give them, but since I'm leaving town for the summer in a few days, keeping them is not an option. A friend of mine is coming to take them this afternoon:-(


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

All my gosh, they are so cute. Its just (sigh) so hard when you know you can't keep them, maybe someone will take both of them, that would be great, lets keep our paws crossed!
Is your friend going to keep them?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

They are so sweet! I don't think I would be able to hand them over, although I know you are right :roll: At least you know they will be in good hands and can see them when you are back. Presuming that your friend will be keeping them?


----------



## Antigone (Jan 13, 2013)

No, unfortunately, she can't keep them, she will take them to her boyfriend's parents. They live in a village outside of Athens, so I won't be able to see them but at least I'll learn their news and know they are safe there. I'd really like to keep one , but I can't bear to separate them. Before I took them in if they couldn't see each other they would start meowing and looking for one another, so I don't think it's fair. At least where they are going they will be together.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well fudge, not the best outcome for you, but in the long run maybe the best for those two cuties and you can feel good knowing they are together. Kudos to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations! You've done a great thing to take these kittens in and find them a good home.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

WOW are they spectacular looking!!! The one looking in the patio window looks like our Stripey cat. The 2 new ones are breathtaking. I wish I could take them!!
So great you made sure they are homed and fed.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They are ADORABLE! Thanks for finding them a home. I loved the pictures!


----------



## Antigone (Jan 13, 2013)

My babies are not with me any more.I didn't expect it to be that hard.
I wish I didn't have to go, I wish I had more time to be sure I 've made the right decision but most of all I wish I could keep them. They 'll be at my friend's for some days, so I can visit them.
They were so loving and affectionate. They lay on me, looked me in the eyes and fall asleep purring. I kind of feel I betrayed their trust.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's amazing how quickly we get attached, isn't it? 

You shouldn't feel that you betrayed their trust at all. You showed them affection, gave them food and a place to stay, and have found another home for them.

Who knows, perhaps something will change when you return and you'll be reunited!


----------

